# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Νικώ τον πανικό

## BettyK

Η Κατερίνα Αγγελή, Ψυχολόγος, Πιστοποιημένη θεραπεύτρια Γνωσιακής Συμπεριφορικής Προσέγγισης, μιλά στην Πύλη Ψυχολογίας για τις κρίσεις πανικού καθώς και για το βιβλίο, "νικώ τον πανικό", το οποίο αποτελεί έναν οδηγό αντιμετώπισης του τέρατος του πανικού! 

Το βιβλίο κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα από τις εκδόσεις Πεδίο. Δείτε στη συνέντευξη, τι προκαλεί τις κρίσεις πανικού, πως ξεκινά η πρώτη κρίση και γιατί η συγγραφέας επέλεξε να χρησιμοποιήσει σκιτσο-ιστορίες:

*Η συνέντευξη* | *Το βιβλίο νικώ τον πανικό*.

----------

